# LED turn signals



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Ddaydesai said:


> Has anyone installed LED or another type of bulbs for the front side markers. I've noticed that they are not that bright and hard to see when turning for other cars.
> 
> I found this, LED Brake Light, Turn Light and Tail Light Bulbs - Super Bright LEDs
> 
> Near the middle bottom, the 45-LED 7443 Tower Wedge bulb seems good, but it's expensive, so I want to know if it really makes a difference or not.


Remember that the side markers do not blink with the turn signals. They are a constant on with the parking lamps.

I rewired mine so that they do blink with the turn signals because I thought like you do, that it would be a good idea for other vehicles to see the signal from the side. I also have the Klearz smoked lenses and LED bulbs that they supply. They arent super bright either though.


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

Ya, sorry, I'm not talking about the side markers. I meant the actual parking lights.

I found this, but am hesitant.
7443 SUPER AMBER 68-LED SMD TURN TAIL/STOP LIGHT BULBS | eBay


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Remember that the side markers do not blink with the turn signals. They are a constant on with the parking lamps.
> 
> I rewired mine so that they do blink with the turn signals because I thought like you do, that it would be a good idea for other vehicles to see the signal from the side. I also have the Klearz smoked lenses and LED bulbs that they supply. They arent super bright either though.


Was it you who rewired the dome light and the map lights to come on when you open the door? A while back I stated that I thought it was stupid that the dome and map lights did not come on when the door was opened. Then all these engineers/experts jumped in and said how much more it would cost and all about the wiring and the configuration and that it was not as simple as just connecting them together etc.

I KNOW that a LONG time ago, I read in one of these topics that someone did connect the two without a problem! I just can't find the message.

Now that you did what you did with the side marker lights, which makes a great deal of sense since the Cruze doesn't have the side blinker light like the European models or the current Buick Regal, I think GM SHOULD do it too! Tell me- how "difficult" was it and did you have to buy "union made" wire or add more fuses etc. as I'm sure the experts would suggest has to be done and that it is not as simple as connecting two wires together!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Was it you who rewired the dome light and the map lights to come on when you open the door? A while back I stated that I thought it was stupid that the dome and map lights did not come on when the door was opened. Then all these engineers/experts jumped in and said how much more it would cost and all about the wiring and the configuration and that it was not as simple as just connecting them together etc.
> 
> I KNOW that a LONG time ago, I read in one of these topics that someone did connect the two without a problem! I just can't find the message.
> 
> Now that you did what you did with the side marker lights, which makes a great deal of sense since the Cruze doesn't have the side blinker light like the European models or the current Buick Regal, I think GM SHOULD do it too! Tell me- how "difficult" was it and did you have to buy "union made" wire or add more fuses etc. as I'm sure the experts would suggest has to be done and that it is not as simple as connecting two wires together!


I didn't muck with the map and dome lights. I completely missed that thread!

All I did was use a line tap connector to get power from the turn signal circuit, then ran it down to the side marker. I tapped the wire near where the bulb connector is at the head lamps, for the turn signal/parking lamps. Then I ran it down through the fender inner to the side marker. I put some nice looming on it to avoid fraying and all that good stuff. Then i snipped the parking light circuit wire that goes to the side marker, taped it off, and connected the lead to the turn signal circuit wire I just ran.

I ordered the LED bulbs from Klearz, so I had no concerns about overloading the circuit. Though I wouldnt worry about it with regular bulbs either, personally. Didnt bother adding fuses and I think I used 18 ga wire because it is what I had handy.

The only difficult part was working in the tight spaces around the head lamps under the hood. That is where thos line tap connectors come in real handy. There wasnt room to splice in a new wire, or at least it would have been really tight. All I had to do was crimp on the tap and then tape it up nice. I just took my time and made it look factory. 

I dig it. I doubt anyone will EVER notice, but its cool to me.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I didn't muck with the map and dome lights. I completely missed that thread!
> 
> All I did was use a line tap connector to get power from the turn signal circuit, then ran it down to the side marker. I tapped the wire near where the bulb connector is at the head lamps, for the turn signal/parking lamps. Then I ran it down through the fender inner to the side marker. I put some nice looming on it to avoid fraying and all that good stuff. Then i snipped the parking light circuit wire that goes to the side marker, taped it off, and connected the lead to the turn signal circuit wire I just ran.
> 
> ...


DARN- they **** the OTHER word! I thought I found the dome/map light splicer! Sounds like you did a great job with no problems and I bet it *DID NOT* cost you an arm and a leg either! IF it was done at the factory, it would have cost PENNIES and NOT $$$$$$!

Oh well, some day I'll find that topic and the person who did connect the dome/map lights with NO problem either!


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

I went ahead and installed the dual lights and man do they make the car look better
7443 7444 T20 Dual Color Switchback LED Bulbs For Turn Signal Lights


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

http://youtu.be/EM46iXlNeow


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

above video is of my car with the new lights


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

is there any codes showing up on your dash now that you have installed the LED in your turn signal?


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Why would the bulbs throw a code? Codes are for emissions, and trans and engine issues


92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i didnt mean code, like engine code i meant like a light on your dash telling you your light is burnt out because of the low voltage the led brings


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

*Switchback LED*



Hatje said:


> i didnt mean code, like engine code i meant like a light on your dash telling you your light is burnt out because of the low voltage the led brings


I have the same bulbs in mine. They are worth the money. The DIC does tell you to check the front bulb but I ignore it because as soon as you make your turn, the message goes away. 

As an added bonus, I like that the flashing rate increases with these bulbs. Its somewhat like a slow stobe light. I never liked the sllllooooooowwww blinking rate of stock bulbs.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

so the DIC constantly tells you to check the bulb?


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

I ordered mine like a week ago. I got them in the mail today and are waiting on my kitchen table to get installed !!


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe by adding a resistor in line it will eliminate any issues you will have. Since all led's need a resistor to regulate the voltage. 


92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll be home shortly to install them as long as the weather holds up


92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> I'll be home shortly to install them as long as the weather holds up
> 
> 
> 92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


 
lol Thanks


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I didn't muck with the map and dome lights. I completely missed that thread!
> 
> All I did was use a line tap connector to get power from the turn signal circuit, then ran it down to the side marker. I tapped the wire near where the bulb connector is at the head lamps, for the turn signal/parking lamps. Then I ran it down through the fender inner to the side marker. I put some nice looming on it to avoid fraying and all that good stuff. Then i snipped the parking light circuit wire that goes to the side marker, taped it off, and connected the lead to the turn signal circuit wire I just ran.
> 
> ...


Those LED bulbs, even the 27 LED ones use so little power. The SMD 5050 27 LED bulbs only consume 6 watts at .54 amps and 12v.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I've thought about getting these.....thinking I just might now. I like the looks of them!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

In the comments below the video he tells where to add the resistor to prevent the bulb out warning.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

You have no resistor your gonna have the warning plus your probably gonna have hyper flashing going on. These things are plug an play to an extent. Simple electric know how and you can do it. 


92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

geo81mm said:


> I have the same bulbs in mine. They are worth the money. The DIC does tell you to check the front bulb but I ignore it because as soon as you make your turn, the message goes away.
> 
> As an added bonus, I like that the flashing rate increases with these bulbs. Its somewhat like a slow stobe light. I never liked the sllllooooooowwww blinking rate of stock bulbs.


That hyper flashing is gonna take it's toll on the LEDs mang. It may seem cool but it's not good for them and it draws unwanted fuzz heat to you. Jus sayin....


92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


----------

